# From Green Water to Hair algae, Need Help!



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi,

Got myself this tank and setup like late last year. Have been dealing with Green Water and finally its clear up. Now hair algae have been infesting my tank. It grows really fast! any idea why? 

1) didn't feed my fish
2) CO2 1 bps
3) 10 hours of lighting @ 36W x 2
4) Water Change 10% weekly
5) total fish in the tank 20
6) Nitrate Level 0
7) its a 20Gal Tank
8) HC, Bolbitis, stargrass and one more i forgot the name

Need help really urgent ...
Thanks
Edwin


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You need nitrates, 0 is not good. Your plants can't grow without N03, which will let the hair algae take over. Start dosing nitrogen slowly until you reach 10ppm and make sure to keep your phospahtes at 1ppm. Also adding more plants and some Amano shrimp will help. Increase water changes to 25% weekly.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

As Trena mentioned, you need NO3 and PO4.

What are you dosing at the moment?

With 3.6 wpg of lighting, you need to make sure that the plants have all the nutrients they need.


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn, i get it wrong ... lol! thanks guys. Since the green water outbreak, i stop dosing my aquarium. And since the green water is gone, i started to dose ADA Step 2, Brighty K and green brighty special lights.


----------

